# Half-black bumble bees mating (video and pic)



## Ecooper (Aug 24, 2013)

The other day I discovered a pair of half-black bumble bees (_Bombus vagans_) busily mating on my back deck. Naturally I took photos. But I also shot a video and uploaded it to YouTube. Its a bit silly, and the staff of National Geographic has no reason to be worried (yet). But it was fun to produce and I learned a lot about video editing. And I am inordinately proud of the opening _macrocritters_ graphic I designed!

My latest video attempt: 






Cheers,
EC
More information and photos: Video: half-black bumble bees mating | macrocritters



P9170064 copyright ernie cooper 2013 2 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr

Stills: Olympus OM-D E-M5; Zuiko 60mm micro four thirds macro; manual exposure (F11 @ 1/200 sec); Olympus RF-11 ring flash (1/4-1/2 power); ISO 200
Video: Olympus OM-D E-M5; Zuiko 60mm micro four thirds macro; shutter priority (@ 1/50 sec); ISO 200


----------



## SashaT (Aug 24, 2013)

Like the bee shot and vid!


----------



## AlexanderB (Aug 24, 2013)

Who did say that m43 is un-capable? Very nice.


----------



## CoBilly (Aug 25, 2013)

Brown chicken brown cow!

neat shots!


----------

